#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  I am a Muslim Woman

## AyCeM

I am a Muslim Woman 

I am a Muslim Woman 
Feel free to ask me why 
When I walk, I walk with dignity 
When I speak, I do not lie 

I am a Muslim Woman, 
Not all of me you'll see 
But what you should appreciate 
Is that the choice I make is free 

I'm not plagued with depression 
I'm neither cheated nor abused 
I don't envy other women 
And I'm certainly not confused 

Note, I speak perfect English 
Et un petit peu de francais aussie 
I'm majoring in Linguistics 
So you need not speak slowly 
I own my own small business 
Every cent I earn is mine 
I drive my Chevy to school and work 
And no, that's not a crime 

You often stare as I walk by 
You don't understand my veil 
But peace and power I have found 
For I am equal to any male 

I am a Muslim Woman 
So please don't pity me 
For God has guided me to truth 
And now I'm finally free!

----------


## AyCeM

TO WESTERN WOMEN 
by Aisha 


When you look at me 
all you can see 
Is the scarf that covers my hair 
My word you can't hear 
Because you're too full of fear, 
Mouth gaping, all you do is stare. 
You think it's not my own choice, 
In your own "liberation" you rejoice. 
You're so thankful that you're not me. 
think I'm uneducated, 
Trapped, oppressed and subjugated. 
You're so thankful that you are free. 

But Western women you've got it wrong- 
You're the weak and i'm the strong, 
For I've rejected the trap of man. 
Fancy clothes- low neck, short skirt, 
These are devices for pain and hurt, 
Always jumping to the male agenda, 
Competing on his terms. 
No job share, no baby-sitting facilities, 
No feeding and diaper-changing amenities. 
No equal pay for equal skill- 
Your job they can always fill. 
Is this liberation? 
A person with ideas and thought, 
I'm not for sale, I can't be bought. 
I won't decorate anyone's arm, 
Nor be promoted for my charm. 
There's more to me than playing coy. 
Living life as a balancing game- mother, 
Daughter, wife, nurse, cleaner, cook, lover- 
And still bring home a wage. 
Who thought up this modern "freedom" 
Where man can love'em and man can leave 'em. 
This is not free but life in a cage. 
Western women you can have your life. 
Mine- it has less strife. 
I cover and I get respected 
Surely that's to be expected- 
For I won't demean the feminine 
I won't live to a male criterion. 
I dance to my own tune, 
And I hope you see this very soon, 
For your own sake- wake up and use your sight! 
Are you so sure that you are right?

----------


## AyCeM

Da'wah to a Non-Muslim Woman 
(A True Experience) 

I spoke to you about Islaam 
You did not know before 
A Christian is what you professed 
But wanted to learn more... 

Your views, I learnt, were so distorted 
Misconceptions - plain 
You thought Islaam was crooked, false! 
I helped you think again... 

You thought us women were deprived 
No honour, grace or rights! 
But as we spoke your face just changed 
As if you'd seen the light... 

Then to my great surprise you asked 
To see His Book, Qur'aan! 
My heart rejoiced as now I hoped 
In your heart lay eemaan (faith)! 

I hurried out to get a copy 
While you still sat there 
"O my Lord! Please guide this lady" 
I had said in prayer... 

Soorah Maryam I had chose 
And gave you Allaah's Book 
You quietly took it to your seat 
And peacefully did look... 

It all agreed with your beliefs 
I saw it on your face! 
You knew the truth from Allaah now 
No longer out of place... 
And so I boldly said to you 
That you must too, submit 
That you must follow Allaah's Will 
And leave no part of it. 

Your mood had gone serene and quiet 
Not sure what to say 
It seeemed the truth had found acceptance 
In your heart that day... 

The time had come for you to leave 
But didn't want to go 
Your mind was stirring all the time 
At what you'd come to know... 

And so you came with darkened thoughts 
But Allaah gave you light 
He cast away your erring views 
And gave to you, new sight. 

And thus the truth was brought to you 
How little did you know! 
Rays of truth so pure and simple 
Could you let it go? 

Embrace Islaam! I urged again 
Your Lord and mine is One! 
You hadn't as yet testified 
But closer you had come..

----------

